# Zugezogen - Suche Anschluss



## Didu (19. Januar 2005)

Hi leute,
bin auf dieses Forum gestossen - iIch (w/30) bin neu in der Gegend und suche Kontakt zu Bikern & Bikerinnen zwecks biken (bisher nur MTB, bin aber an Rennrad interessiert) und zu netten und interessanten Leuten die mich in die Region und deren Freizeitangebote einführen koennen & wollen. 

Wie siehts aus? Wer meldet sich??


----------



## Caipi1112 (19. Januar 2005)

Moin,

möglich ist das.   

Soll's mehr eine reine Frauentruppe sein? Oder auch gern mixed? Gibt's auch Vorlieben, was die Strecken und Fahrzeiten mit MTB und RR angeht? Wenn ich sowas weiß, kann ich u.U. sogar ein gutes Angebot vermitteln, aus dem sich dann die Sozialkontakte für weitere Unternehmungen unverbindlich entwickeln können.

Kette rechts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo Didu
Da der wühler momentan viel zu tun hat (glaub ich jedenfalls) will ich dich mal hier bei den Badenzern Willkommen heißen. Wenn du hier mal ein bisschen mitliest und den ein oder anderen verschimmelten fred ausgräbst wirst du sehr schnell ein bild von der hier herrschenden Bikerrasse den "NordernLichts" bekommen. Aber lass dir gesagt sein.... In Wirklichkeit sind sie viel schlimmer   Mtb fahren sie eigentlich alle. Kantenklatschen ist ihre spezialität und der ein oder andere hat noch nen RR in der garage mit dem er sich heimlich auf abgelegenen strassen ner gruppe 60jähriger beinglatzen auf quitschbunten colnago c40 heranschleicht um deren waschbärbauchwindschatten zu genießen.
Wenn dich das alles noch nicht genug entsetzt hat dann kannst du es ja mal wagen an einer ihrer ... sagenwirmal "ausfahrten" teilzunehmen. 

viel spass 

eL


----------



## Didu (19. Januar 2005)

Hey, toll ich hab antwort... freut mich.
Ja, bin momentan dabei mich etwas einzulesen, hab ja sonst nix zu tun...
Was das Biken angeht, so hab ich mich bisher im Bayrischen Wald getummelt, und mich jetzt in Bad Säckingen niedergelassen (Job!!). Sind immer mixed gefahren - soviele Frauen gibts ja nicht. Denke, dass ich eigentlich ganz gut drauf bin (bzw. war, hab schon ne weile nix mehr gemacht) - aber kein Downhill (vor bergab hab ich so meinen respekt). 
leider brauch ich den gewissen Tritt in den A..., welchen ich allein nicht so recht hochkrieg.


----------



## eL (19. Januar 2005)

Didu schrieb:
			
		

> brauch ich den gewissen Tritt in den A...,



aufdielippenbeiß   

ok ich verkneif mir mal meinen kommentar und überlass diese steilvorlage großzügig jemand anderen.

aber sonst ... jederzeit gerne wieder   

eL


----------



## Didu (19. Januar 2005)

bin eben ehrlich - ausserdem muss ich Euch ja was zum anbeissen bieten...


----------



## Triple F (19. Januar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> aufdielippenbeiß
> 
> ok ich verkneif mir mal meinen kommentar und überlass diese steilvorlage großzügig jemand anderen.
> eL



Ich schlag mal Cook vor    !


Auch von mir noch ein *HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN*


----------



## Don Stefano (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo im Forum!

Zum Biken wirds wohl weder mit dem MTB-Club Karlsruhe noch mit den NLs was werden. Es gibt ja kaum Orte in Baden-Württemberg, die südlicher liegen als Bad Säckingen  

Ich hoffe, es meldet sich noch jemand aus der Südfraktion.

Los Jungs!


----------



## Wooly (19. Januar 2005)

wenn das so weitergeht haben wir bald Frauenüberschuß .... anyway, hallo, ich denke auch das du dich eher an die Freiburger Fraktion halten mußt, außer du willst jedes Wochenende gen Karlsruhe schippern, was natürlich löblich wäre.

Im Augenblick treiben sich aus deiner Gegend hier im Südforum eher die Dirtfraktion herum, aber vielleicht melden sich ja jetzt auch einmal ein paar "echte" Biker aus dem schönen Hotzenwald ...


----------



## Yvoxl (19. Januar 2005)

Ich komme wohl auch nicht so recht in Frage - Funtown liegt ja auch nicht so um die Ecke. Aber ich bin mir sicher, s`eine oder ander "Buale" wird sich noch melden.

Gruß

Yvoxl


----------



## mugg (19. Januar 2005)

Hi Didu

Bad Säckingen ist natürlich wirklich ziemlich ab vom schuss. Wie du ja siehst komme ich auch ganz aus dem süden......aber nach säckingen sind es dann doch nochmal 40 minutenmit dem auto. Auto?? Mit dem bike noch ein bisschen länger. Wenn du hin und wieder hier richtung basel kommen willst zum biken oder rennradfahren ......gerne. Ausfahrten welcher länge schweben dir denn vor??

Was frage ich für zeug....noch weiss ich ja nicht ob du hier überhaupt fahren willst.

Wenn ja....einfach melden  

sportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (19. Januar 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schlag mal Cook vor    !
> 
> 
> Auch von mir noch ein *HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN*



Lieber FFF, für 2005 hab ich meine Grundsätze!

@didu: Bad Säckingen ist leider Zonenrandgebiet, wie du aus den bisherigen Antworten erkennen konntest. Augen auf bei der Standortwahl!
Trotzdem auch von mir ein Willkommensgruß im ganz bösen Forum!


----------



## Caipi1112 (19. Januar 2005)

Tja, mit Nordschwarzwäldlern wird das wohl sicher nichts. Aber im Hotzenwald hat's auch eine Bikergemeinde.

Meine Empfehlung: Frag mal beim VBC Waldshut-Tiengen an. Jens Herber ([email protected]) macht dort das leistungsorientierte Training für Jugendliche. Er ist dir sicher auch ein guter Ansprechpartner für alles, was der Club für Neue zu bieten hat. Schau dir einfach mal die Seite an: www.vbc-wt.de. Keine Hemmungen, der Jens ist OK.

Nicht ganz so weit gibt's noch einen Verein mit Bikern und Straßenfahrern: RSV Murg-Niederhof. Was genau die treiben, weiß ich aber leider nicht. Frag Wolfgang Weber, 07763 4211.

Sabine Spitz wohnt übrigens auch dort in der Gegend. Falls Puls 220 OK ist...

Also, Attacke!


----------



## nils (19. Januar 2005)

Ersma Willkommen hier im Forum!
Freiburg ist ja auch nicht grad um die Ecke...
außerdem ist die Gruppe hier etwas eingeschlafen, es gibt aber geheime Untergrundbewegungen einzelner, die ein Comeback der Freiburger Luigi-Fraktion planen  Einfach die Augen hier offenhalten.
Wenn wir dann fahren, sind wir meist auf hübschen schmalen Wegen unterwegs, bergab auch gern etwas schneller. Wir beißen aber (in der Regel) nicht und passen das Tempo den Teilnehmern an. Bis jetzt haben wir jeden wieder aus dem Wald mit zurückgebracht 

Gruß


----------



## mugg (20. Januar 2005)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Ersma Willkommen hier im Forum!
> Freiburg ist ja auch nicht grad um die Ecke...
> außerdem ist die Gruppe hier etwas eingeschlafen, es gibt aber geheime Untergrundbewegungen einzelner, die ein Comeback der Freiburger Luigi-Fraktion planen  Einfach die Augen hier offenhalten.
> Wenn wir dann fahren, sind wir meist auf hübschen schmalen Wegen unterwegs, bergab auch gern etwas schneller. Wir beißen aber (in der Regel) nicht und passen das Tempo den Teilnehmern an. Bis jetzt haben wir jeden wieder aus dem Wald mit zurückgebracht
> ...




Bei euch ergiebt sich das warten ja automatisch oder??

Entweder nimmt mal einer bodenproben.......oder ein anderer verteilt sein schaltwerk unauffällig im wald.......ist da nicht schonmal eins begraben worden??  

sportler


----------



## Riderman (20. Januar 2005)

@Sportler1  - Bad säckingen.....is das nich hier zur Hohen Flum  und so....


Momentan sind ehh alle Südbadner   nur Nachts unterweg s

@ DIDU   Griassde Madel    klingt doch ziemlich Bayrisch   Bad Säckingen...gibt es da noch das KAffee Journal ?? Lelcler Milchkaffee  gipfli.....


----------



## Triple F (20. Januar 2005)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber FFF, für 2005 hab ich meine Grundsätze!



Ich geb´Dir bis Mitte März, dann bist Du wieder back on track...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (20. Januar 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geb´Dir bis Mitte März, dann bist Du wieder back on track...



...und grundsätzlich habe ich ja gar keine Grundsätze...


----------



## Yvoxl (20. Januar 2005)

@ Triple F

keine Angst, ich glaube es geht nicht mehr lange, dann ist Cook wieder der ALTE. Anfang des Jahres ist es immer so mit und kaum kommt das Frühjahr wacht er wieder auf.

Gruß aus dem Schwarzwald

Yvoxl


----------



## eL (20. Januar 2005)

Hab ich hier was verpasst???
Hat der Smutje die pfanne vom feuer genommen? den backofen abkühlen lassen? den stecker der microwelle herausgezogen? das schürzlein abgebunden und die kochmütze abgesetzt??? nungut solange er nicht den kochlöffel abgibt ist alles noch im gelben bereich.

spocht frei

eL


----------



## mugg (21. Januar 2005)

Nu habt ihr sie vergrault!!!  

Ihr schlimmen .....  

sportler


----------



## Triple F (21. Januar 2005)

Keine Angst, spochtler, die Didu kommt wieder....


Mal ganz laut schreien: Diduuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## mugg (21. Januar 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Angst, spochtler, die Didu kommt wieder....
> 
> 
> Mal ganz laut schreien: Diduuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!




Dein schrei ist sicher im schneesturm zwischen Freiburg und Säckingen unter gegangen  

Musst nochmal probieren  

Sportler


----------



## spezi light (21. Januar 2005)

also ich bin auch aus der Gegend...
genauer gesagt aus Steinen also nicht alzu weit weg von Säckingen. Will nächstes Jahr sowieso mal die südlichen Teile meiner Gegend erkunden und dann könnte man sicherlich noch mit dem sporty ne Tour in Angriff nehmen.
Darf man erfahren wie alt du bist oder hab ich das nur überlesen und was für ein Bike du fährst.
MfG Alex


----------



## mugg (21. Januar 2005)

Marinrider schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin auch aus der Gegend...
> genauer gesagt aus Steinen also nicht alzu weit weg von Säckingen. Will nächstes Jahr sowieso mal die südlichen Teile meiner Gegend erkunden und dann könnte man sicherlich noch mit dem sporty ne Tour in Angriff nehmen.
> Darf man erfahren wie alt du bist oder hab ich das nur überlesen und was für ein Bike du fährst.
> MfG Alex




Marin...hast überlesen. (w/30).....

Jepp, können gerne mal in die richtung. Man muss sichja mal was neues ansehen. Hier kennen wir ja schon einige wege.

Was ist mit nächste woche mal am abend?? Bist da mal wieder dabei??


----------



## marc (21. Januar 2005)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem ist die Gruppe hier etwas eingeschlafen, es gibt aber geheime Untergrundbewegungen einzelner, die ein Comeback der Freiburger Luigi-Fraktion planen



Hi nils, da bin ich ja mal gespannt   Und am Sonntag kommt "Tiefschnee-downhillbiken-Teil II". Wie siehts mit dir aus, oder bist du das Gehirn der "Untergrundbewegung"      ...ich sag nix  

Gruß Marc


----------



## Doc Holiday (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo Didu,
schau mal unter _bikeXtra.de_ nach: Wir fahren in Freiburg fast immer. Ist zwar nicht ganz Deine Ecke, aber du bist nicht das einzige Mädl, was ein echter Vorteil ist.
So long, Doc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berggams (22. Januar 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Hi nils, da bin ich ja mal gespannt   Und am Sonntag kommt "Tiefschnee-downhillbiken-Teil II". Wie siehts mit dir aus, oder bist du das Gehirn der "Untergrundbewegung"      ...ich sag nix
> 
> Gruß Marc



@ Marc & Nils,

ist das so 'ne nachtaktive Aktion, oder traut Ihr euch da bei Tageslicht nach draussen?   
Im zweiten Fall würde ich mich dieser Untergrundbewegung gerne mal anschliessen. Sollte meine Anwesenheit geduldet sein, so wäre ich für einige weitere Details, wie Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit, sehr aufgeschlossen. 

Gruss Berggams


----------



## switcher (22. Januar 2005)

Hi Didu, bin vor 9 Jahren auch in Bad Säckingen gestrandet. Zuerst war es hier bikemässig ziemlich traurig, im Lauf der Zeit hab ich allerdings einiges gefunden: geile Trails und Super Kollegen. Allerdings unterscheiden mich 2 Dinge von dir: zum einen bin ich ein Männchen, zum anderen folge ich gern der Schwerkraft. Trotzdem fahre ich fast täglich meinen Arbeitsweg zwischen Säckingen und Rickenbach mit dem Bike.Falls du mal Lust und Zeit hast ne Runde zu drehen schick doch mal ne Mail.Wenn du etwas Geduld hast, könnte es durchaus sein, dass auch meine Frau ne Runde mit dir fährt. Momentan fehlt ihr wegen der Kinder allerdings etwas die Zeit um wirklich fit zu sein auf dem Bike. Was arbeitest du denn in Säckingen? Bist du etwa im Kurwesen tätig?


----------



## nils (23. Januar 2005)

sportler schrieb:
			
		

> Bei euch ergiebt sich das warten ja automatisch oder??
> 
> Entweder nimmt mal einer bodenproben.......oder ein anderer verteilt sein schaltwerk unauffällig im wald.......ist da nicht schonmal eins begraben worden??
> 
> sportler


Sowas nennt man auch "natürliche Selektion"  Mittlerweile ist schon viel besser geworden... obwohl, gestern hing schon wieder ein Schaltwerk vorne am Umwerfer... 







			
				marc schrieb:
			
		

> Hi nils, da bin ich ja mal gespannt   Und am Sonntag kommt "Tiefschnee-downhillbiken-Teil II". Wie siehts mit dir aus, oder bist du das Gehirn der "Untergrundbewegung"      ...ich sag nix
> 
> Gruß Marc


*pssst, ganz leise*
Im Moment ist bei mir noch alles etwas turbulent, aber schon bald könte es die erste Freiburger-Luigi Aktion geben. Der Schlechtwetterbiker ist tot, es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter


----------



## marc (24. Januar 2005)

....Der Schlechtwetterbiker ist tot, es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter [/QUOTE]

das hab ich gemerkt   

..ist das so 'ne nachtaktive Aktion, oder traut Ihr euch da bei Tageslicht nach draussen?   
Im zweiten Fall würde ich mich dieser Untergrundbewegung gerne mal anschliessen. Sollte meine Anwesenheit geduldet sein, so wäre ich für einige weitere Details, wie Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit, sehr aufgeschlossen.[/QUOTE]

hatte ja leider keinen Schnee  , aber so wie es aussieht klappt es vielleicht nächstes WE. Vorzugsweise Sonntag.  Und bei Tag   

Gruß Marc


----------



## Tohamas (24. Januar 2005)

Ich glaube, es ist so langsam mal an der Zeit, dass ich hier auch meiner Verpflichtung nachkomme, und mal ganz artig Männchen mache:
Hallo Didu!

Ich zähle mich zum Südzipfel der Luigifraktion, genauer Müllheim (gerne auch Sizilien genannt)

Da es ja Anstalten gibt, epochale Umwälzungen im Bereich der Kontaktmöglichkeiten im Freiburger Raum zu schaffen, welche mit geplanten Tourengebietserweiterungen in den südlichen Raum (jawoll, Sizilien!) einhergehen, denke ich, es wäre eventuell vielleicht quasi irgendwie total interessant, so für dich, irgendwo, aufmerksam auf den vielbesungenen Luigithread zu achten.

Na hoffentlich dann mal bis bald...


----------



## Berggams (25. Januar 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> hatte ja leider keinen Schnee  , aber so wie es aussieht klappt es vielleicht nächstes WE. Vorzugsweise Sonntag.  Und bei Tag
> 
> Gruß Marc



@ Marc,

ich bin eigentlich jeden Sa und So (meist auf dem Kandel oder Hörnleberg) unterwegs und würde mich freuen, wenn es endlich mal mit einem gemeinsamen Ausritt klappen sollte  

also warten wir mal ab, was uns das WE so bringt  


gruss berggams


----------



## schefell6 (4. November 2007)

noch interesse an nem säckinger??


----------



## Wooly (5. November 2007)

neeee die sind immer so spät dran ....


----------



## schefell6 (5. November 2007)

ich bin immer pünktlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

